# Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?



## IBMExperte (19. Juni 2018)

*Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Moin wie der Titel schon sagt.

Welches soll ich kaufen?

World of Warcraft Battlechest 5.0 kaufen - MMOGA

WoW Key kaufen, WoW cd key für World of Warcraft - MMOGA

Battlechest 5.0 ist besser oder? Dort sind fünf Teile enthalten wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## NatokWa (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Nur mal so als tip da die beiden Pakete ABZOCKE sind ... : 

https://eu.shop.battle.net/de-de/product/world-of-warcraft 

Das enthält ALLES außer Legion+ das neue Addon , also spielen bios Lv 100 .- Für den Rest dann das hier : 

https://eu.shop.battle.net/de-de/product/world-of-warcraft-legion

Auf die Art kannst du bis Lv 100 relativ Bilig testen ob dir das Game überhaupt zusagt und DANN entscheiden ob du bis ins "Aktuelle" zocken willst . 
Alternativ gibet auch das Komplet (SPar) Paket : 

https://eu.shop.battle.net/de-de/product/wow-complete-collection

ALles andere ist REINE Abzocke , die Battle-Boxes sind gnadenlos Veraltet und NICHT mehr empfehlbar da Blizz eingesehen hat das es für neueinsteiger einfach zu teuer geworden ist zum bisherigen Preis , 15 Euro finde ich jetzt fair für den Einstieg , auch wenn das aktuelle Addon (Legion) NICHT im "Grund"-Packet enthalten ist . Bios Lv 100 vergeht auch schon ne Menge Zeit in der man die Mechaniken (außer Schlachtzug) locker alöle mal hatte und wissen kann ob man sich das weiter antun möchte (Ich bin jetzt GANZ raus , trotz gut gerüsteten Lv 110 Chars , ist einfach Öde geworden.....)


----------



## IBMExperte (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Hi,

Also wenn dann soll ich mir dieses hier kaufen?
https://eu.shop.battle.net/de-de/product/world-of-warcraft

Ich dachte die Battlechest 5.0 enthält mehr Sachen.


----------



## Laudian (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Also, wenn du aktuell mit WoW anfangen möchtest, gibt es nur ein Paket, welches sinnvoll ist, nämlich das Gesamtpaket für 50€.

https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-gb/product/wow-complete-collection

Warum? Im August kommt das neue Addon Battle for Azeroth heraus. Dieses kostet alleine 45€.
Wenn du dir jetzt also WoW für 15€ holst, kannst du (a) mit niemandem zusammen spielen, denn das aktuelle Addon Legion ist nicht enthalten, und (b) musst du spätestens in 2 Monaten wieder 45€ für das Upgrade-Paket bezahlen.

Du kannst das Spiel dann für 15€ zwar erst einmal ausprobieren, aber du kannst nur leveln und keinen Top-Level-Content spielen, da die aktuelle Erweiterung fehlt.
Das ist so, also würde man Warcraft 3 ohne TFT Expansion kaufen, das sind praktisch 2 völlig verschiedene Spiele.


----------



## IBMExperte (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

hm...

Ich sage es mal so...Hole ich mir jetzt direkt dieses hier
Habe ich zwar alles aber was ist wenn ich dann doch nicht weiter spiele? Sind 50 Euro weg.
https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-gb/product/wow-complete-collection

Hole ich aber erst einmal das hier, kann ich schauen bis Lv.100 machen. Spiele ich dann ned weiter sind nur 15 Euro weg...
https://eu.shop.battle.net/de-de/product/world-of-warcraft

entscheide ich mich aber dennoch weiter zu spielen, könnte ich danach dieses holen wenn ich das richtig verstehe?
https://eu.shop.battle.net/de-de/product/world-of-warcraft-legion

Gut dann habe ich statt 50. 60 Euro bezahlt aber bin eventuell erst einmal auf der sicheren Seite oder meinst ned?
Ich habe echt kp.


----------



## Laudian (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Du kannst halt nur das Leveln ausprobieren.

Von dem eigentlichen Content auf dem Maxlevel (der 90% des Spiels ausmacht) kriegst du nichts mit, weil du das Maxlevel nicht erreichen kannst.
Wenn du das Leveln ausprobieren möchtest, dann lad dir das Spiel einfach runter, bis Level 20 kannst du auch die Testversion spielen.
Vom Prinzip ändert sich nichts zwischen dem Leveln von 1-20 und 20-100.


----------



## IBMExperte (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

hm...ok dann also direkt das

https://eu.shop.battle.net/en-gb/product/wow-complete-collection


----------



## guss (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Bis Level 20 kannst Du völlig kostenlos spielen. Das würde ich als erstes tun.


----------



## IBMExperte (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Was ich noch wissen wollte kaufe ich das komplett Paket da ist auch die neue Version drin die am 14.08 erscheint? Also einfach alles?
Oder muss ich trotzdem nochmal etwas kaufen ne oda?

Ich habs damals schon getestet. Wenn dann kauf ichs direkt.


----------



## Laudian (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Du musst zusätzlich noch die monatliche Abogebühr bezahlen.
Im Komplettpaket ist allerdings 1 Monat enthalten.


----------



## IBMExperte (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Ja ok. Das weis ich ja.

Ich meinte jetzt was die Teile angeht. Habs aber gelesen, scheinen ja alle Teile dabei zu sein + das neue was kommt hab ich dann auch direkt.

Ich lese ebenfalls eine Charakteraufwertung auf Stufe 110? Was genau heißt dies. Das ich einen Char direkt auf 110 ballern kann oder wie?


----------



## Laudian (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Genau, du kannst einen Char einfach direkt auf 110 setzen und musst nicht leveln sondern dann nur ein kleines Tutorial spielen.

Bringt dir letztlich nichts, wenn du den Charakter dann nicht spielen kannst. Allerdings können das leider auch viele nach dem Leveln nicht


----------



## IBMExperte (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Genau nur da ich in der Welt keinerlei Erfahrung hätte wird mir der Char auf 110 nichts bringen sehe ich das richtig?

Was ich jetzt machen würde, da diese Funktion ja da ist. Ich knalle einen auf 110 und starte trotzdem mit einem neuen auf Lv. 1 ? Wäre das logisch?

Denn ich will mir ja einen auch selbst hoch lvln. Und auf den 110 kann ich ja wechseln wenn ich bock drauf hab? So könnte ich zwei Klassen spielen zb.

Wie meinst Du das wenn ich den Charakter nicht spielen kann? verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ach Du meinst mit umgehen können oder wie?


----------



## Laudian (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Du kannst den Boost auf 110 auch später nutzen.

Also level jetzt einfach erstmal und booste dann später einen auf 110, wenn du einen zweiten Charakter haben möchtest.

Und ja, ich meine, dass viele nicht mit ihrem Charakter umgehen können, wenn sie den direkt auf 110 boosten ohne jemals gelevelt zu haben.


----------



## IBMExperte (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

Ok Danke euch für die ganze Hilfe.


----------



## lunaticx (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Genau, du kannst einen Char einfach direkt auf 110 setzen und musst nicht leveln sondern dann nur ein kleines Tutorial spielen.
> 
> Bringt dir letztlich nichts, wenn du den Charakter dann nicht spielen kannst. Allerdings können das leider auch viele nach dem Leveln nicht



... achso ? Und in der Levelphase lernst du den Char zuspielen ? Halte ich für ein Gerücht ... Rotas etc. kommen erst im Endgame zum tragen ... Leveln ist verschwendete Lebenszeit ... außer du stehst auf Lore ...


----------



## IBMExperte (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Möchte mit WoW anfangen was am besten kaufen?*

verschwendete Lebenszeit ja? Ich bin was WoW angeht zwar kein Pro aber ich habe zich andere mmo´s gespielt.

Ich weis das WoW erst auf dem End Lv. quasi richtig los geht aber um die Welt kennen zu lernen etc. Ist es denke ich Ratsam man spielt sich auch einen Char selber hoch.
Und nunja ich steige völlig neu ein. Lvl ich mir einen Char von 1 auf 110 oder starte ich als noob direkt mit 110 und kenne die Welt gar ned ich denke macht gewaltig was aus.

Und man lernt zumindest etwas mit dem Char umzugehen. Verstehe daher Dein Kommi hier ned.

Gut was das angeht gehen die Meinungen sowieso gewaltig auseinander. Habe ich hier im anderen Thema schon einmal mitbekommen.
Der eine meint dies der andere das. Im Grunde startet so nur ein etlich langes Thema über Diskussionen.

Ich wollte doch nur wissen was ich genau kaufen soll


----------

